# Quarter horse rider



## thekat555 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Quarter Horse Rider*

Album: Best of Don Edwards
Artist biography 

Well, they mixed a little Celtic with Spanish blood
And a dash of thoroghbred
So the legend begins of America's horse
A horse with a level head 
If he's cuttin' cattle out on the range
Or making some cowboy shine
There's never been a horse like America's horse
Crossin' that finish line 
Oh, yes, I'm a quarterhorse rider
Saddle up and let me run
America's horse won't let you down
When there's runnin' or work to be done
And there's work to be done 
Oh, give me a pony that's got some sense
And knows how to work a cow
A horse that's rugged and keeps his head
And takes off runnin' right now 
You can bet your money and bet your boots
When he runs that quarter mile
To tie that calf in money time
All the fans in the stands go wild 
Oh, yes, I'm a quarterhorse rider
Saddle up and let me run
America's horse won't let you down
When there's runnin' or work to be done
And there's work to be done 
All the names of the ones that went before
Will live on through all time
Old Janus, and Sir Archie, in Colonial Dave
Started a great blood line
There was Steel Dust Traveller Old Codet
Little Joe King, Peter McHugh
Yellowjack, Cowboy, ol' Joe Bailey
Jenny and Daniel Moore too
There was Shiloh, Billy and Locks Rondoe
How old Dan Tucker could run
Old Fred, South Cocktail Colonel
And Joe Hancock, the mighty one
There was Memphis and Birmingham and Impressive too
And the Oklahoma stud
Old Carl, Joe Reed, Brian and Bob
Leo and Doc Bar 

LOVE these lyrics.


----------

